# 30 years 3 Series dash design



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Looking at the pictures, I think my favorite is the E36 :eeps: 

It's a cockpit, which is actually 'surrounding' the driver.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Nice. 

Interesting how the driver oriented controls have slowly moved away from facing the driver until we end up with the E90 which is flat. I guess BMW figures that with i-Drive there is no reason to have driver facing controls, this allows for a cleaner look which the designers seem to favor now. 

I know gauges may be a thing of the past but I do miss them on the E90, gauges give the car a sportier look and feel.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Looking at the pictures, I think my favorite is the E36 :eeps:
> 
> It's a cockpit, which is actually 'surrounding' the driver.


I have to agree with you on that.

Didn't the E34 also have that sort of wrap-around feeling to it? :dunno:

It has been many moons since I was riding/driving one.

.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

ff said:


> Cool :thumbup:
> 
> I think my favorite is still the E46 design. With the E36 coming in close second.


I agree, the E46 and E36 designs are pretty much tied IMHO, although you can see the influences all the way back to the E21. The E90 breaks with that, which kind of leaves me, well, flat... :rofl:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

My favs are actually the e30 and e46. THe e36 cockpit never looked quite right to me for some reason. Of course, the e90 interior is clearly the worst one. I'd rather have an e21 interior (with the same level of amenities) than a fully loaded e90. yuck. Despite what the designers intentions might've been, I think it looks the least clean of all them. The Bangle-era interiors make less "visual sense" to me than the exteriors; I can sort of squint and kind of deal with some of the exteriors but these new interiors are just :thumbdwn:

Even though I've lived with my e46 interior for 4 years now, I still find myself admiring its clean, flowing design. Its one of my favorite parts of the car-- which is important considering that you spend most of your time looking at the interior, not the exterior.


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

I like the E46 and E30 designs. The vents in the E36 are too big.
Is this from the GermanCarFans article? Here are the bodies:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

ff said:


> The new BMW way is not about the driver or the car. It's all about making an artistic statement.


Right, you kind of have to look at it like you would modern art. You necessarily find it visually appealing, but you know the artist was trying to make a statement. That's fine for museums, but I really don't want to be driving modern art.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

mwette said:


> I like the E46 and E30 designs. The vents in the E36 are too big.
> Is this from the GermanCarFans article? Here are the bodies:


Agree. And, I think the e30 and e46 (pre facelift) are also my faorite exteriors.


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

I am prolly the only one who likes the window switches between the seats


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

glaws said:


> I am prolly the only one who likes the window switches between the seats


No, you are not the only one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

glaws said:


> I am prolly the only one who likes the window switches between the seats


 You are definitely not the only one.


----------



## lil' poppa (Oct 27, 2004)

I miss the analog clock. I suppose you could find a way to install one along the lines of the LeatherZ oil temp/pressure gauge install discussed earlier this week, but I think the clock would sit too low. The Lexus M45 at the Detroit auto show featured an analog clock, as well as the best looking dash (IMO) at the show. I'd upload a picture if I had any idea how.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

lil' poppa said:


> I'd upload a picture if I had any idea how.


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73262


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

I just can't warm up to the E90, inside or out...

I like the E30 and E46 the best.


----------



## Bill Dance (Jul 21, 2003)

I vote for the e30


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

glaws said:


> I am prolly the only one who likes the window switches between the seats


Not by a long shot - I prefer them there too.

I'm always scrabbling around the console in the 5er looking for the windows until I remember they are on the door.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

ff said:


> Absolutely, definitely, not the only one.


Positively, absolutely, definitely not the only one.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

ff said:


> Cool :thumbup:
> 
> I think my favorite is still the E46 design. With the E36 coming in close second.


:stupid:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

4 generations of improvement and refinement, followed by a charlie foxtrot.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

BMW4phillygirl said:


> Ok.... sorry for asking such a dumb question.


 :rofl: Nah I am just anal retentive about my cars.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Tanning machine said:


> Any of the middle three have their merits--obviously the newer (E46) has the advantage of being more modern. But at the time of the E30, it was pretty modern too. The fact that they've flattened the E90 dash makes it a clear loser. Terrible--Is 6 degrees too much to ask? I like having the "driver bias"--I don't want teh passenger thinking they have equal rights. Sit there and keep your buns warm--let me take care of the rest.


AFAIK, it's 12 degrees.


----------



## Pat2002 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Love the discussion-*

Being totally bias I prefer the E30 dash with the -is 3 spoke wheel (which I have) and the E46 next.
Also prefer the center console window controls. The new 2 dial dash has kept me from buying a X3 by now and has made it tough to decide between a 2005 330ci or the X3 (2 dial and window controls- yuk) and time is running out on the 330ci. Oh what to do, what to do? :dunno:


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> AFAIK, it's 12 degrees.


  I'd settle for half of what is was.


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

I am not sure which dash I like most, but the E90's does not bother me one bit.

Sure there are a couple of things that I would have liked different - such as the window switches between the seats, and the driver's cup holder closer to the driver instead of front of the passenger (the 2 cup holders in my E46 are GREAT places for my iPod and my cell phone!) - but overall, I think it looks modern and well thought out. I am sure it will be a nice place to drive in there...

FrenchBoy


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

robg said:


> Right, you kind of have to look at it like you would modern art. You necessarily find it visually appealing, but you know the artist was trying to make a statement. That's fine for museums, but I really don't want to be driving modern art.


:stupid:

E46 then the 36...

I think _Charlie Foxtrot_ sums up the 90 pretty well.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

*Hazard switch*

It goes from dash mounted (e21? and e30)-> console (e36 and e46) -> back to dash mounted again (e90). Interesting, IMHO. Now, why would anyone mout the power door lock switch between the vents _on the dash_??? :dunno:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

BlackChrome said:


> It goes from dash mounted (e21? and e30)-> console (e36 and e46) -> back to dash mounted again (e90). Interesting, IMHO. Now, why would anyone mout the power door lock switch between the vents _on the dash_??? :dunno:


The only 2 things I can think of are to get them out of the way to prevent inadvertent locking or unlocking, or since most people use the key-operated locks, it is a secondary function switch? :dunno: Good question though.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

BlackChrome said:


> It goes from dash mounted (e21? and e30)-> console (e36 and e46) -> back to dash mounted again (e90). Interesting, IMHO. Now, why would anyone mout the power door lock switch between the vents _on the dash_??? :dunno:


With the new look, BMW didn't want any buttons on the shifter/iDrive console anymore.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

TD said:


> Just one more thing:
> 
> The E46 is pictured with a 3-spoke steering wheel which was not the base wheel. The E30 and E36 are pictured with 4-spoke wheels when 3-spokers were available. The 3-spokers on each did significantly improve the look of the cockpit. So this isn't strictly and apples to apples comparison.


True - but how much difference would it make in terms of appraising the dashboard design?

The four-spoke E36 wheel is a later four-spoker with the airbag (an earlier version was available without, and I believe there was a very solid-looking airbagged four-spoker available for the US market and as an option elsewhere). It is a peer of the triangular sports wheel (whose rim was the same size at 385mm, despite the name). The 3-spoke sports steering wheel for the E46 is standard in the UK - I don't think I've ever seen the four-spoker, except in brochures.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Does "Charlie Foxtrot" (CF) stand for "Completely F*cked-up"?


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Perhaps the flattening out of the dash is in part because the I-drive info (navigation) can be shared with the front passenger. If the screen favored the driver only than it would be hard for the passenger to enter an address and read the screen. :dunno:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Does "Charlie Foxtrot" (CF) stand for "Completely F*cked-up"?


 Cluster F...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> Cluster F...


Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Interesting how the wood on the E46 dosent really add anything from an aesthetic perspective. 
Seems out of place compared to the others.


Otherwise, I like the E36 the best but they are all good for their time period.


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

it looks like the interior is facing flat rather than towards to the driver, i meant compare to the e46 vs. honda accord.... you know what i mean? 

am i correct? that sucks if i what i saw was right....... :thumbdwn:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Interesting. 62 posts and not one person prefers the e90 interior. I'm sure there are people here who will "deal" with it to get he latest/greatest but no one really likes the way it looks. WTF was BMW thinking?

BTW, I was just looking at the interior shots again, and I really think the e30 is the best. Its just so damn solid and functional. I love it. The e46 is pretty good, but its not as solid.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

This thread is interesting. What is remarkable to me is that my e30 seems to have better ergonomics and is more "user friendly" than my e46. You'd think they would have made great strides in this over the 13 years or so between the two models, but they appear to have almost gone backwards.

Alex


----------



## Jalli (Jan 10, 2005)

robg said:


> Interesting. 62 posts and not one person prefers the e90 interior. I'm sure there are people here who will "deal" with it to get he latest/greatest but no one really likes the way it looks. WTF was BMW thinking?
> 
> BTW, I was just looking at the interior shots again, and I really think the e30 is the best. Its just so damn solid and functional. I love it. The e46 is pretty good, but its not as solid.


I like it.. stop griping, I dont really see a continuation, more of an evolution in the dash designs


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2005)

Jalli said:


> I like it.. stop griping, I dont really see a continuation, more of an evolution in the dash designs


 Evolution?!?! How about regression?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> Just one more thing:
> 
> The E46 is pictured with a 3-spoke steering wheel which was not the base wheel. The E30 and E36 are pictured with 4-spoke wheels when 3-spokers were available. The 3-spokers on each did significantly improve the look of the cockpit. So this isn't strictly and apples to apples comparison.
> 
> And, no real surprise here, I genuinely prefer the E36 interior to the others. The E30 is in second and the E46 third.


The E36 is so dated it is not even funny. Keep in mind I had 2 E36's so it's not like I don't like them. In fact I loved mine when I had them ... 10 years ago ... but looking back at the interior I beleive how old it looks ...

It is the year 2005 my friend ... welcome here and we hope you enjoy it.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

robg said:


> Interesting. 62 posts and not one person prefers the e90 interior. I'm sure there are people here who will "deal" with it to get he latest/greatest but no one really likes the way it looks. WTF was BMW thinking?
> 
> BTW, I was just looking at the interior shots again, and I really think the e30 is the best. Its just so damn solid and functional. I love it. The e46 is pretty good, but its not as solid.


Rob no one has seen it in person ... I think in pictures it looks great.

Before anyone knocks it, I think we should all sit in it and test drive it.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

AF-RX8 said:


> It is the year 2005 my friend ... welcome here and we hope you enjoy it.


Newer doesn't necessarily mean better.

Alex


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I got to be desperate to trade in my E46 dash (with SP wheel) for the E90 dash.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

BahnBaum said:


> This thread is interesting. What is remarkable to me is that my e30 seems to have better ergonomics and is more "user friendly" than my e46. You'd think they would have made great strides in this over the 13 years or so between the two models, but they appear to have almost gone backwards.
> 
> Alex


Hmm... The E24 and E30's dashes don't seem that different. But comparing my two cars, the E24 is an ergonomic disaster, with the possible exception of the HVAC controls (not their location).


----------



## icemanjs4 (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh my god, I just noticed something about the E90. The Tach is HORRIBLE. It's so HUGE and there's hardly any markings on it. If nothing else, the tach should help make a car look sporty, on the E90 it just looks ridiculous. 

Oh yeah the E46 looks solid and luxurious while remaining sporty. The E90 looks a lot more. I dunno, plasticy than the E46. It's also getting more Audiesque than BMW.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Kaz said:


> Hmm... The E24 and E30's dashes don't seem that different. But comparing my two cars, the E24 is an ergonomic disaster, with the possible exception of the HVAC controls (not their location).


It's hard for me to describe. The gauges are large and easily read, compared to my e46, and for some odd reason I actually prefer the gauge lighting in the e30 to the e46. The stalks seem perfectly placed in the e30 and are easily switched, without feeling flimsy; the e46s seem a little to large and bulky. The manual HVAC controls on the e30 are much more intuitive, and while not automatic like in the e46, work perfectly. Pedal size and placement are perfect for heel and toeing on the e30; while the e46 is also relatively easy, the DBW makes it a little more difficult for me to modulate the throttle.

There are lots of things that the e46 does better from an interior standpoint, the steering wheel, seating (although the e30 sport seating is fine), interior lighting, to name a few. I'm just stating that I'm surprised that the "feel" isn't light years ahead, considering 14 more years of design development.

alex


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

glaws said:


> I am prolly the only one who likes the window switches between the seats


 Nope.

That's the best place IMO


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

Switches between the seats. :thumbup: Otherwise, the shift console just looks too naked. And, besides, it's a classic BMW design feature. Why change it?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Hmm... The E24 and E30's dashes don't seem that different. But comparing my two cars, the E24 is an ergonomic disaster, with the possible exception of the HVAC controls (not their location).


The e24 dash seems more closely related to the e21 than the e30 ( with the HVAC vents being way out near the windshield as opposed to being on the angled part)


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

LOL! I'm saving these pics, so I can repost them, along with the E120 (??) in 7 years, so that we can all say how bad it stinks compared to the e90. 

SSDD. We had these same threads about the E46, 7 years ago. Most of you will learn to love it. Time makes the heart grow fonder. So does marketing.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

LarryN said:


> Most of you will learn to love it. Time makes the heart grow fonder. So does marketing.


 :rofl:

When they get tired of seeing the rear end of the new model on the track.


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

LarryN said:


> We had these same threads about the E46, 7 years ago. Most of you will learn to love it. Time makes the heart grow fonder. So does marketing.


The threads may be in the same vein as 7 years ago...however, they seem to be more justified this time around. E46->E90 is considerably more jarring than E36->E46 (which was a much more graceful evolution).

Not sure if I'll learn to like it as I'm not sure if I'm getting one...

The two things that really bug me right now:
1. The windows switches and door lock locations.
2. Not having the smaller gauges beside the tach and speedometer.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

jrp said:


> The threads may be in the same vein as 7 years ago...however, they seem to be more justified this time around. E46->E90 is considerably more jarring than E36->E46 (which was a much more graceful evolution).


Substitute "E46->E90" for "E36->E46"", and similar things were said back then too.



jrp said:


> The two things that really bug me right now:
> 1. The windows switches and door lock locations.
> 2. Not having the smaller gauges beside the tach and speedometer.


I agree about the window switches, although it's not that big of a deal to me. The left smaller gauge is the gas guage, and is now opposite the milage meter, where they (arguably) compliment each other. I will miss an analog temp guage though. However, I'll have more info at hand with info gotten to from the iDrive menu.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

ObD said:


> :rofl:
> 
> When they get tired of seeing the rear end of the new model on the track.


This is true. I was so close to the top stock (or slightly modded) e36 M3 times (beating 95% of them), that I'm really looking forward to driving the e90 at autox events.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

jrp said:


> The threads may be in the same vein as 7 years ago...however, they seem to be more justified this time around. E46->E90 is considerably more jarring than E36->E46 (which was a much more graceful evolution).


Agreed. I went from an E36 to an E46 via an E39 (not mine, but which I drove regularly). This was a pretty gradual progression, to the point where less than a week into owning the E46 I stopped thinking about the differences between it and the E36 I drove for eight years. The cars had the same instrument fonts, the same binnacle layout (fuel-speedo-tach-temp), window switches on the centre console, rotary A/C controls, and the same order of vent-stereo-aircon-storage-DSC etc. switches. Weak rear apart I like the look of the E90, but I don't see how its dash, pleasant and undemanding as it is with its Audi-clone instruments and large, centrally-mounted television, really fits into any kind of progression.


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

LarryN said:


> Substitute "E46->E90" for "E36->E46"", and similar things were said back then too.


The reservations/complaints/whines expressed back then were more of concern over size/weight/isolation. Today the E90 evokes concerns with ugly/fugly/Bangled issues.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

BahnBaum said:


> Newer doesn't necessarily mean better.
> 
> Alex


Alex ... while that is a common thing said ... can you back it up with an example ... I'm not saying I am doubting you but I find very little things built today that *aren't* better then what was built in the past.

No doubt heavier materials were used in the olden days but that doesn't make them better.

Also my E36 while it was an awesome driving car was no way nearly as reliable as my past E46's


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

AF-RX8 said:


> Alex ... while that is a common thing said ... can you back it up with an example ... I'm not saying I am doubting you but I find very little things built today that *aren't* better then what was built in the past.
> 
> No doubt heavier materials were used in the olden days but that doesn't make them better.
> 
> Also my E36 while it was an awesome driving car was no way nearly as reliable as my past E46's


Let me rephrase that. When it comes to design, newer doesn't mean better. I'm referring more to design than to engineering....

Alex


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

AF-RX8 said:


> Alex ... while that is a common thing said ... can you back it up with an example ... I'm not saying I am doubting you but I find very little things built today that *aren't* better then what was built in the past.
> 
> No doubt heavier materials were used in the olden days but that doesn't make them better.
> 
> Also my E36 while it was an awesome driving car was no way nearly as reliable as my past E46's


Our personal experiences are key, obviously!

E36 318is, 140 bhp: ace to drive, a bit rowdy, telepathic steering, 37 mpg on the motorway, one warranty claim - new slip ring

E46 318i, 143 bhp: nice to drive, very quiet, good steering, 33 mpg on the motorway, four warranty claims for seven items - two diffs, new Valvetronic brain, two rear shock mounts, two rear shocks.

:dunno:


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

MARCUS545 said:


> Perhaps the flattening out of the dash is in part because the I-drive info (navigation) can be shared with the front passenger. If the screen favored the driver only than it would be hard for the passenger to enter an address and read the screen. :dunno:


I was thinking the same thing. Everything seems to be centered around the I-drive screen and this way everyone in the car has an equal view of it. I still think that they could've slightly angled the dash toward the driver though, the passenger could've still used the i-drive and I think the slight angle toward the driver would've made the interior look more expensive and also it would've kept with the theme of the BMW being a driver's car. With the dash angled towards me I have more of a feeling like "this is MY car", with the dash straight a cross I have more of a feeling like "this is OUR car."


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Moderato said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Everything seems to be centered around the I-drive screen and this way everyone in the car has an equal view of it. I still think that they could've slightly angled the dash toward the driver though, the passenger could've still used the i-drive and I think the slight angle toward the driver would've made the interior look more expensive and also it would've kept with the theme of the BMW being a driver's car. With the dash angled towards me I have more of a feeling like "this is MY car", with the dash straight a cross I have more of a feeling like "this is OUR car."


I also think it would've helped the look if they made the screen pop-up rather than be permanently fixed. There should a redundant, simple radio display (and more controls for the radio/CD too), so that you don't need to i-drive screen for radio info. It should really only pop-up and be necessary for navigation, and for controlling the more esoteric vehicle functions. This would represent the "happy medium", preventing all of the esoteric features from crowding the dash wiht buttons, but allowing the main functions ot be controlled without i-drive or the screen (and without having the screen de-face the interior). Yes, I guess it would cost a bit more to install a few extra buttons for the radio, add an extra dispaly for the radio and make the i-drive screen pop-up, but these are expensive cars. Charge customers the extra $100-$200 and just do it right.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

waapples said:


> it looks like the interior is facing flat rather than towards to the driver, i meant compare to the e46 vs. honda accord.... you know what i mean?
> 
> am i correct? that sucks if i what i saw was right....... :thumbdwn:


I keep hearing this gripe, and I don't get it at all. What's so good about driver-facing controls? My Miata flat-facing controls are easier for me to reach than my E30's controls, which were a good reach. Cant of the controls is only one factor (and a minor one, IMO) in ease of driver use.

Also, cant-to-driver makes it harder for the passenger to reach the contols, and if I don't want a passenger, I'll take the bike. I like my passenger to have access to the radio and temp controls.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

> and if I don't want a passenger, I'll take the bike


I don't have a bike.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> I keep hearing this gripe, and I don't get it at all. What's so good about driver-facing controls? My Miata flat-facing controls are easier for me to reach than my E30's controls, which were a good reach. Cant of the controls is only one factor (and a minor one, IMO) in ease of driver use.
> 
> Also, cant-to-driver makes it harder for the passenger to reach the contols, and if I don't want a passenger, I'll take the bike. I like my passenger to have access to the radio and temp controls.


Maybe it's just that a lot of folks flat out don't like the E90's dash. In a comparison, the driver-centric dashes of the past come to mind as a change to pick on.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> You mean like this (pic taken minutes ago):


Sorry, man, I hate that steering wheel. The airbag is so big that it looks like a huge, black cheese wheel. Ugh.

The early sport wheel was the best E46 steering wheel.

As for the interiors, I like the E30 a lot. Though, the E28 5 series is better.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

AJAX said:


> Maybe it's just that a lot of folks flat out don't like the E90's dash. In a comparison, the driver-centric dashes of the past come to mind as a change to pick on.


I consider them lip services to driver-centrism, though, not actual driver-centrism. Any car that incorporates that weapon of mass distraction known as the "economy meter" is not driver-centric.  Seriously, tilting a far-away center console with the radio controls towards the driver isn't driver-centric.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

nate said:


> As for the interiors, I like the E30 a lot. Though, the E28 5 series is better.


I liked my E30, but there were a lot of things that could have been better. I think the E34 was actually better-designed, ergonomically.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> I consider them lip services to driver-centrism, though, not actual driver-centrism. Any car that incorporates that weapon of mass distraction known as the "economy meter" is not driver-centric.


Sure, if gas is cheaper than tap water. Yes, I know you're half-joking 

I find the gentle wrap-around dash design of the E36 very focused. It doesn't make much difference to the way I drive, except it does reduce the need to stretch. (We are all built different.) I find the flattened-off E46 less so, as the (LHD-centric) radio has its volume knob on the left-hand side.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2005)

nate said:


> Sorry, man, I hate that steering wheel. The airbag is so big that it looks like a huge, black cheese wheel. Ugh.
> 
> The early sport wheel was the best E46 steering wheel.
> 
> As for the interiors, I like the E30 a lot. Though, the E28 5 series is better.


I do like that E46 wheel. In fact, it is, IMO, the best steering wheel offered on the E46 (M3 included).

That wheel would actually work on my E36, but it was never offered on the E36 from the factory in the US (you could get it on the E36 elsewhere in the world and it's in the ETK for the E36).

And to appreciate the "large" 3-spoke wheel, you just need to compare it with the 4-spoker that came on the vast majority of E36s (M or non-M).


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Seriously, tilting a far-away center console with the radio controls towards the driver isn't driver-centric.


Why would it be tilted towards the driver then?

And are we maybe confusing terms? I mean driver-centric, as in everything is oriented around the driver, as opposed to driving-centric.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

nate said:


> Sorry, man, I hate that steering wheel. The airbag is so big that it looks like a huge, black cheese wheel. Ugh.


I definitely agree ... that airbag looks HUGE !!!



> The early sport wheel was the best E46 steering wheel.


Totally disagree on this ... the best E46 steering wheel is the M steering wheel and then the 330 sport package wheel ... the 328Ci sports wheel looks ok but not great


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

andy_thomas said:


> Sure, if gas is cheaper than tap water. Yes, I know you're half-joking


That's exactly it - it's misleading. Economy is better judged by average mileage.



AJAX said:


> Why would it be tilted towards the driver then?


Lip service towards drivercentricity? 

I understand your distinction, and I think it's valid, but I do think the cant towards the driver is way overplayed. There are better ways of making the controls accessible to the driver.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

We'll get over this too.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> I don't have a bike.


You should get one. They're terrific when you're feeling antisocial. 

And unlike BMW drivers, riders almost always wave... heck, I get waves from cops on motorcycles. The "hi" kind, not just the "pull over" kind. :eeps:


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

I really like the early e46 3-spoke sport steering wheel on the 323/328s a lot. Very very nice looking. However, in terms of functionality and looks altogether, I still prefer the e46 M3 and 330 ZHP, followed by the late model e36 3 spoke steering wheels (in that order) more than this e46 wheel. They are thicker and provide thumb grips like a true sports steering wheel should. This e46 wheel, while nice looking, is way too thin and has no grips. I used to always hold it on the 9-3 spots as opposed to the 10-2 spots.



TD said:


> I do like that E46 wheel. In fact, it is, IMO, the best steering wheel offered on the E46 (M3 included).
> 
> That wheel would actually work on my E36, but it was never offered on the E36 from the factory in the US (you could get it on the E36 elsewhere in the world and it's in the ETK for the E36).
> 
> And to appreciate the "large" 3-spoke wheel, you just need to compare it with the 4-spoker that came on the vast majority of E36s (M or non-M).


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> You should get one. They're terrific when you're feeling antisocial.
> 
> And unlike BMW drivers, riders almost always wave... heck, I get waves from cops on motorcycles. The "hi" kind, not just the "pull over" kind. :eeps:


I drive too fast, so I doubt they would notice my wave anyway :eeps:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> You should get one. They're terrific when you're feeling antisocial.
> 
> And unlike BMW drivers, riders almost always wave... heck, I get waves from cops on motorcycles. The "hi" kind, not just the "pull over" kind. :eeps:


Do you really want to feel obligated to participate in the "wave thing" when you're feeling anti-social? :dunno:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Do you really want to feel obligated to participate in the "wave thing" when you're feeling anti-social? :dunno:


I don't feel obligated. 

A wave without any additional exchange isn't "social," IMO.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

andy_thomas said:


> I find the flattened-off E46 less so, as the (LHD-centric) radio has its volume knob on the left-hand side.


Maybe if you drove on the right side of the road...  

Another vote for the E46 cockpit (with non-wood trim) and the E46/E39 M steering wheel. :thumbup: Good stuff.

I like BMWs gauge continuity up until the grinding halt that is the new iDrive generation cluster. :thumbdwn:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

atyclb said:


> eucalyptus was finally made available to US customers, but only about a year ago


I had a sudden mental image of a panda in an E46, chewing on the dash...


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

andy_thomas said:


> Don't know about that steering wheel, though. I don't see why they would have photoshopped in that unusual (prototype?) steering wheel, when there must be hundreds of pub shots of the regular M wheel we know and love.


Why use pub photos when they can create masterpieces like this.


----------



## BMNewbie (Sep 12, 2004)

The Roadstergal said:


> I had a sudden mental image of a panda in an E46, chewing on the dash...


Err, I think you mean a Koala maybe.....


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah....don't pandas eat bamboo? That might be cool...Bamboo trim....why not....bamboo floors are really nice.


----------



## smashhell (Nov 18, 2011)

Time for a new one :thumbup:


----------



## DAI (Dec 27, 2007)

IMO, a step back in the right direction. However, needs more center stack bias towards the driver and a little more dimension to it.


----------

